# Bonus Points to Pay Maintenance Fees?



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a bunch of bonus points that I won't have the time to use by the time they expire. 

What's the mathematical skinny on using them to pay maintenance fees? 
Would it be better to turn them into honors points? 
Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2011)

2,500 points = $250 in MF's (pg.140, Member's Guide).
2,500 points = 62,500 HH Points (~2N in a Hampton Inn).
_... You decide._


----------

